# Echo $74.95 at QVC....



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Today's Special value $74.95 + free shipping. I believe this deal is good until 9/10/17.
Amazon Echo Speaker with 2 Plus Months Music & Audible Books

Deal also includes 2 Plus Months Music & Audible Books for new customers and if you're new to QVC, you can get $5 off Your First Order With Code FIVE4U.

Too bad I don't need another one, I seem end up paying full price for most things!


----------

